# Spawning Piranhas



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To assist you all, I will be posting here several articles on spawning piranhas from the historical record. Included will be original work by Emanuel Ledecky [1966], _S. spilopleura_ and a few others. What I will also be addressing is the problems with sexing piranhas and more importantly when they are ready to mate and produce offspring. Myka may find this interesting because we are discussing this in another topic. But for record, _Serrasalmus species_ are mature sooner in size than those in genus _Pygocentrus_, though both reach maturity at approximately 2 years.

This will be edited several times to encompass the material in a condensed version. While it is late here in Oregon [1150 p.m. PST] I wanted to at least alert you in what I will be posting here. I have contacted fishman2 and asked him to add the material to this post when I have completed the first installment, since I do not always have time to visit here.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Mindy and Super; Frank made a typographical error in his post. You can go back over to the other forum where it was originally posted and re-read it and repost there.

Thanks








I'm deleting the posts you made here as this was an introduction to what he was going to post. So this thread is closed.

whhhhheeewwwwwww that's alot of words!


----------

